# WORDS CANT EXPRESS ENOUGH.



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I appreciate this post. It is important that we honor those who risked and lost their lives.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks and thanks to all the other Vet's out there. Have a great day.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Red,White and Blue-the colors of our Flag. Blue is the sky,wide open and free-like all Americans .White is the peace all Americans seek. Red symbolizes the blood that was shed by millions of Americans over many conflicts. Veterans Day honors those who enabled this flag to fly over a free country.Thanks from a proud American. Flatband


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you, since I am a veteran. Saludos







.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

yes god bless our troops


----------

